# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  الله يبارك فيكم وفي اماركم ارجو المساعدة في بوت i9070

## زيادالعبيدي

عندي جعاز i9070 بوت توقف على التحديث عندي riff box  اسويلا ربير بوت تضهرلي هياي المشكلا         Open serial port...OK
Connecting to the RIFF Box...OK
Firmware Version: 1.34, JTAG Manager Version: 1.48
Selected Resurrector: [Samsung I9070P V1.0.4792.1023] 
Connecting to the dead body...OK
WARNING: Connection via USB failed with Code: 0xC000FF01
Detected dead body ID: 0xFFFFFFFE - WRONG!!!
ERROR: Current ID does not belong to the Samsung I9070P family.
         مابعرف ايش بسوي دخت الله ايباارك فيكم اخوكم من العراق زياد العبيدي

----------


## abousalma007

هاته الرسالة تعني بان النوع اللدي تريد عمل روبير له ليس موافق الدي اخترته في اللائحة

----------


## زيادالعبيدي

شكرأ على الرد لكن انا اعرف ان الرسالة تعني انا الجهاز ليسا من عائلة سامسونج ولاكن المشكلة في ثلاث اجهزة i9070 ,وانا اصلحة عدة اجهزة وقمت بختيار موديل الجهاز وتكدت من التعاريف NTU8500 ونفس المشكلة على عدة اجهزة i9070 مع جزل الشكر على المشاركة

----------

